# Rankin Dragon Diet!?!?!?



## georgeheathcote (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi,

I finally got my two Rankin dragons yesterday, they are both 2 years old and have been brothers since birth so get on absolutely fine. 

After moving them into their new tank, one of them is basking and ate two locusts yesterday but the other one is constantly trying to run up the walls of the tank and only basked for a bit today and hasn't eaten a thing... is this stress related?

Also when it comes to food, I am a bit confused...

I bought some adolesent bearded dragon pellets as I figured they are just the same size as young beardies but they don't seem interested in it. Also I got some calci dust and neutrobal dust yesterday along with some medium locusts and some wax worms (for treats) but when do I actually use the calci and neutrobal dust? every day? Also what veg/ fruit shall I feed them? and do I put the dust on that. :2thumb: thanks for the help.


----------



## georgeheathcote (Mar 30, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## georgeheathcote (Mar 30, 2010)

bump???


----------



## mandyd (May 17, 2010)

*Rankin diet*

Hi

I am not an expert on Rankins (we pick up our babies this weekend) but have done a lot of research and found the following site very helpful especially with diet and what should be fed daily or occasionally

Rankins Dragon .co.uk

Hope this helps and that you other dragon settles down soon. Maybe just down to the move, our leopard gecko refused to eat for over a week when we moved him into his bigger viv.

Good luck

Mandy


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

i'm only really read up on leos but if the rules are the same on all lizards then they need calcium dusted food every other meal when they are adults, every feed when they are juveniles.

as for the strange behaviour, it could just be a settling in period.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd feed an adult rankins the same as a beardie.

I give mine dandelions and other safe weeds and plants from the garden(look up the list of safe foods for tortoises), and add in loose leaf lettuce, watercress, cabbage leaves etc and very occasionally other salad items such as cucumber/tomatoes/fruit. I feed this every day dusted with calcium most days, and vitamins once or twice a week.

I then feed dusted adult crickets every other day.

I never feed them pellets personally.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

georgeheathcote said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got my two Rankin dragons yesterday, they are both 2 years old and have been brothers since birth so get on absolutely fine.
> 
> After moving them into their new tank, one of them is basking and ate two locusts yesterday but the other one is constantly trying to run up the walls of the tank and only basked for a bit today and hasn't eaten a thing... is this stress related?


Is it possible that, with the change in scenery, two *male* Rankins are not going to get along any more, and one of them has decided that the tank is HIS and that the littler one doesn't get to bask/eat....


----------

